# Lady Rose Fraser Vet Visit.



## AnnieVA (Aug 6, 2009)

Great news Folks! Lady Rose was negative on Heartworm, Lymme's & Erlichiosis. Yeah!!!!!! She's now up-to-date on Distemper/Parvo. She'd only had puppy shots. She's also been re-vaccinated for Rabies. We are also worming her tonight. Mike my Vet and Jen the vet tech/my petsitter were thrilled both for me & her. Mike told her how lucky she is to have found us. I firmly believe though that it was all the doing of my late beloved Lady Antonia.

She's also much younger than we were told. Silly me had her birth date on her papers. She's just shy by two days of turning 19 months. She's still herself such a pup.

Finally looked up Scottish names today before I left for the Vets. 'Rose' is an old clan name. We've named her right.

So there you have it. I'm beaming and so thrilled she's with us and not with someone else ( who it might have not worked out with) or even rescue. With rescue I would have hated seeing her go into a Foster home & then a forever home. Four homes in less than two years would have been rough.

Pics will come your way soon.

AnnieVA


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Very good news!! I am thrilled for all of you.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

I am so happy for all of you, especially Lady Rose!!! How fortunate she is to have you and you can be sure your beloved Lady Antonia had a hand in it! Hugs from me and the boys!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So glad she had a good vet visit today. Thank you for giving her a loving home. Rose is a lucky girl. Looking forward to pictures.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lady Rose*

I am so thrilled for you and Lady Rose and I know that Lady Antonia had her paws on this!

Love each other! So Exciting!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so happy for you and Rose!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It sounds like a great vet visit. She is going to be loved and spoiled the rest of her life, so her sad past will hopefully be forgotten. I cant wait to see the pictures of her.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow a baby who had babies. Lucky to have you!! How is she doing? Still grumbly? Is she a shadow/feet laying/loves to be pet kind of doggy yet?


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Great news, I am so happy for you.

Rose is indeed a luck girl getting to share her life with you. I have no doubt your love and attention will make up for her sad puppyhood.

Hugs to Rose from Mad and I.


----------



## clairer (Dec 27, 2008)

We are so glad that Lady Rose found you it was meant to be.... Can not wait to see pictures... She is almost as old as Lola who will be 2 in March... they sure do make the world a better place... 
Thinking good thoughts
Claire & Lola


----------

